# Smokin Super Bowl XLVII



## Nutes and Nugs (Feb 3, 2013)

So who is going to win the Super Bowl today?
Votes after 6:30 PM EST won't be counted.


----------



## rooky1985 (Feb 3, 2013)

I think San Fran has the deffensive edge not to mention their wild card, Kaepernick.


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Feb 3, 2013)

A toss up in my opinion, it's going to be interesting none the less.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 3, 2013)

Niners got this!!!!!!!!!


----------



## doublejj (Feb 3, 2013)

49ers will win BIG!............Ravens don't know what they are in for. 
CK7 will be Super Bowl MVP!
http://www.49ers.com/media-gallery/videos/The-Remix-NFC-Championship/edd6d38b-051d-4eb6-a76c-d7564fa29ba7
Be Champions!..


----------



## doublejj (Feb 3, 2013)

49ers are champions!
http://www.49ers.com/media-gallery/videos/Coming-Soon-Super-Bowl-XLVII/9f2d21d4-0a36-4794-ace9-c4396a41919b


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Feb 3, 2013)

Looking like the RUI's are going for the 49ers 6 votes to 3
GO RAVENS!


----------



## MyPetSkunk (Feb 3, 2013)

doublejj said:


> 49ers will win BIG!............Ravens don't know what they are in for.
> CK7 will be Super Bowl MVP!
> http://www.49ers.com/media-gallery/videos/The-Remix-NFC-Championship/edd6d38b-051d-4eb6-a76c-d7564fa29ba7
> Be Champions!..


Yep. Nailed it.


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Feb 3, 2013)

Damn! Close game.


----------

